# CPT codes 90744 and 90746



## jkmaile@yahoo.com (Nov 12, 2018)

Does anyone know age related for the 90744 and 90746, cannot find it anywhere..   Thank you!


----------



## jhendrix08 (Nov 12, 2018)

I found this online; hope it helps. 

90744:
 Pediatric/
adolescent
dose (birth through 19 years of age):
10 mcg/0.5 mL


90746:
Adult dose
 (persons 20 years of age and older):
20 mcg/mL


----------



## jkmaile@yahoo.com (Nov 13, 2018)

Thank you!


----------

